# GAME CHANGER



## Demondread (Sep 26, 2018)

https://youtu.be/ry0PPC1bOgg


----------



## nickvc (Sep 26, 2018)

This is a fine technology for visible gold but what are they going to do about that weight and value of gold they quoted when for most modern e scrap the values are hidden inside chips etc, this will need a lot of money and plant to liberate those values and I doubt any method is going to be that green :shock: :evil:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 26, 2018)

Deamondread, please don't double post. I've deleted your other post.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Sep 26, 2018)

Video sounded like someone trying to sell a worthless gold mine, and hoping someone will buy in on the shaft.


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 26, 2018)

Excellent presentation, but, I smell "snake oil".

Were they trying to say that melted drop came from that ENIG plate alone? Slippery to say the least.

No explanations of what would happen with the "sludge?" left after the process. Drop in shredded MBs and PCBs into the reactor, "snake oil" out the gold (other PMs too?), and you're still left with either a toxic sludge or toxic PM denuded MBs and PCBs shred.

Very direct question:
Demondread, being located in Canada, are you one of the four gentlemen shown in the video, or, are you closely related to this "game changer"'s success in some way?

Inquiring minds want to know,
James


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 26, 2018)

They mentioned the Univ of Saskatchewan so I would guess it's the same thing that we've been hearing about for several years. They call it Enviroleach.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=saskatchewan&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

https://www.google.com/search?q=enviroleach&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2018)

I think the Enviroleach one is based on Iodine, but this one is vinegar.
Here's the patent. :arrow: https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2016168933&tab=PCTDESCRIPTION&maxRec=1000


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 27, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> They mentioned the Univ of Saskatchewan so I would guess it's the same thing that we've been hearing about for several years. They call it Enviroleach.
> 
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=saskatchewan&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=enviroleach&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1



It's not Enviroleach. 

It is Excir Works Corp. https://www.excirworks.com/executive-team This shows the same gentlemen from the youtube video.

I am not a professional chemist. But, from my research of both their international patent application as noted by Platinum in his post from above https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/ ... axRec=1000 and from their USPTO application http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=6&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=Stephen&s2=Foley&OS=Stephen+AND+Foley&RS=Stephen+AND+Foley The information I found was, somewhat, condensed in the attached PDF document - Green Gold.

It appears to be AP solution (HCl ) plus oxidizer (HNO3) plus their "novel extractant" of Carbon disulfide (CS2), and an amine of Morpholine (C4H9NO), and DCC (Dicyclohexylcarbodiimide C13H22N2) or DCM (Dichloromethane CH2Cl2), and Methanol (CH₃OH).

International Patent Application - WO2016 168933 A1 
PDF attached
Written Opinion of the International Searching Authority PCT CA2016050463
PDF attached
Some claims denied - some claims deemed novel and inventive.

USPTO Patent Application - US 2018 0142322 A1
PDF attached
No further USPTO actions could be found.

After my search, I will no longer call it "snake oil" and wish the inventors and Excir Works Corp. the best of luck in their endeavors. 

I also no longer feel that Demondread's OP to be marketing spam (even though you could still argue that it is) but. rather. an attempt by the inventors and Excir Works Corp. to spread the news of their success to a very respected international forum called "Gold Refiner's Helping One Another" or our beloved GRF.

Please search for yourselves and comment. I look forward to your opinions.

Peace,
James


View attachment International Patent Application - WO2016 168933 A1.pdf

View attachment Written Opinion of the International Searching Authority PCT CA2016050463.pdf

View attachment USPTO Patent Application - US 2018 0142322 A1.pdf

View attachment Green Gold.pdf


----------



## butcher (Sep 28, 2018)

After weeding, or should I say reading through the patent posted above, I would not invest one of my hard earned dollars in the stock of this gold mine, I could find nothing in the patent that would change my mind after watching the video of the company trying to get investors to buy in and invest in his gold mine.

A lot of what is written in the patent was common knowledge in the gold mining and recovery industry, much of the patent is just too vague and broad in scope, I did not find anything I would feel comfortable investing in, in fact after reading the patent I had somewhat of a sour taste of alchemy in my mouth which tasted similar to persuado science, this would not be the first patented persuado science when dealing with gold and someone else's money.

I just would not feel comfortable gambling my money on his ideas or science in this matter, so I guess if this company does have what it claims I will lose out on the profits as an investor, just like I will lose out on the lottery money that I will not spend a dime on, but of course that is just the opinion of a man who will not put a quarter in a slot machine at the casino's in Reno Nevada.

Maybe I am just not smart enough to see the genius in this, I just found it more confusing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2018)

Same here! As a matter of fact while skipping through that word salad i was thinking there was several points they danced around or window dressed. They seem to go to great lengths to not address some issues and be vague, not to protect the science, but to spin the science. It's nothing revolutionary except hcl with an oxidizer and a splash of vinegar. Look for my new patent to come out next week. I have a new patent myself based on hcl, an oxidizer, and Mt Dew! I think they will find real world applications are not as forgiving as laboratory testing is. When i watched the show it seemed to base it's science or promote it based on "The Reactor." I was thinking the reactor was going to be the magic key. I imagine it to is nothing more that pressurized leaching. I'm not an organic chemist at all so maybe i'm missing something here that makes it special or unique over other promoted green standard practices. As an old salesman i kind of admire the marketing more than i do the science!


----------



## butcher (Sep 28, 2018)

From what little I can understand besides putting gold into solution with similar known processes (HCl/H2O2, aqua regia,along with carbon-based compounds) this also resembles a cyanide type chemistry where they are dealing heavily in organic gold compounds, sounds very similar to using cyanides, either putting gold into solution and or with using carbon-based extraction from the cyanide type chemistry, but everything is so vague, confusing, and misleading, I am not sure if it is to protect a proprietary product or why ( maybe just to confuse the nosey EPA DEQ officers), or just to sell the ideas to investor's on a new improved "Game Changer".

Acetonitrile (looks like an organic cyanide) used in an organogold type chemistry. 

The claims of a safe and reusable chemical process with no toxic waste, better than conventional methods I find very hard to swallow (with the science of this that I do understand), although I understand very little of the organic chemistry of gold compounds.

This could be a game changer, but I cannot see it at this point.

Now using Mountain Dew, HCl, and an oxidizer now that sounds like something I could get interested in, I suppose it would make a gold compound that even a hillbilly like me could understand.

My only question right now is the Mountain Dew a store-bought sugar drink or is it Real Mountain Dew distilled in the woods at home on a summer moonlit nite.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2018)

I call it the Dew Method. *Just DEW IT !!!!*
It's proprietary!!! :mrgreen: 
If you wish to invest i'm in the 1st round of funding!

In my head i see myself making a troll video for Youtube showing how to refine gold with Mt Dew. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

